# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  David Foenkinos "Delikatesa"

## Xhuxhumaku

*Delikatesa*


David Foenkinos

Natalia nuk para binte në sy (një lloj femërie kjo, zvicerane). Periudhën e vajzërisë e kishte kapërcyer pa përplasje, duke u treguar shumë e kujdesshme. Në moshën njëzetvjeçare, të ardhmen e shihte si një premtim. I pëlqente të qeshte, i pëlqente të lexonte. Dy veprime rrallëherë të njëkohshme, sepse atë e tërhiqnin më shumë ndodhitë e trishtuara. Meqë, sipas asaj, ti futeshe letërsisë nuk ishte diçka aq konkrete, kishte vendosur të studionte për ekonomi.

Pavarësisht pamjes prej ëndërrimtareje, përpiqej ti bënte gjërat me saktësinë më të madhe. Rrinte orë të tëra, me një buzëqeshje të çuditshme në fytyrë, duke vëzhguar grafikët e ndryshimit të PBB-së në Estoni. Në momentin kur nisi të ndiente se ishte rritur, i rastiste nganjëherë të kujtonte fëmijërinë. Çaste lumturie të përmbledhura në disa episode, përherë të njëjtat. Vraponte në plazh, hipte në avion, flinte në krahët e të atit. Por nuk përjetonte fare mall, asnjëherë.

Çka ishte gjë gati e rrallë për një femër me emrin Natali. Te Natalitë shpesh vihet re një prirje e pastër për tu përmallur.

Pjesa më e madhe e çifteve vdesin ti tregojnë njëri-tjetrit përralla, të mendojnë se takimi i tyre i parë është krejt i veçantë, dhe këto lidhje të panumërta që krijohen në një mënyrë tejet të rëndomtë, shpesh pasurohen me hollësira që, gjithsesi, të kallin paksa në dehashpirt. Në fund të fundit, për çdo gjë, njeriut i pëlqen të bëjë komente.

Natalia dhe Fransuai u takuan në rrugë. Gjithmonë, kur një mashkull ndalon një femër, krijohet një situatë disi e sikletshme. Ajo, detyrimisht, mendon: A thua kështu ta kalojë kohën ky? Meshkujt shpesh thonë se e kanë për herë të parë. Sipas tyre, një frymëzim i paparë u vjen papritur dhe u krijon mundësinë ta mposhtin druajtjen e përhershme.

Femrat përgjigjen, si të ishin një robot, se nuk kanë kohë. Natalia nuk e shkeli këtë rregullë. Veproi shumë gabim: ajo nuk kishte ndonjë gjë të madhe për të bërë, madje i pëlqente ideja që dikush po i afrohej në atë mënyrë. Askush nuk guxonte kurrë ta ndalonte atë në rrugë. Shpesh kishte pyetur veten: Mos vallë dukem si tepër turivarur ose si tepër përtace? Njëra nga shoqet i kishte thënë: Ty stë ndalon kurrë asnjeri, sepse ecën si një femër të cilën po e ndjek koha që ikën.

Kur një mashkull i afrohet një të panjohure, arsyeja është se dëshiron ti thotë fjalë të ëmbla. A nuk do të ishte një kamikaz i mirëfilltë mashkullor ai që do ta ndalte një femër për tia përplasur fytyrës: Si arrini ti mbani gjithë ato këpucë? Aty, gishtat ju ndenjkan si në Gulag. Çfarë turpi, ju qenkeni Stalinia e këmbëve tuaja! Kush mund ta thoshte këtë? Sigurisht, jo Fransuai, që ishte aq i mençur sa të parapëlqente përdorimin e komplimenteve. Ai u përpoq të analizonte atë çka ishte më pak e analizueshme: turbullimin. Përse e kishte ndaluar atë femër? Kryesisht për shkak të mënyrës sesi ecte. Tek ajo kishte ndier diçka të re, pothuajse fëminore, një si rapsodi të kupave të gjunjëve. Nga trupi i saj çlirohej një lloj natyrshmërie prekëse, një hijeshi në çdo lëvizje dhe ai mendoi: Pikërisht me këtë tip femre do të dëshiroja të kaloja një fundjavë në Gjenevë. Atëherë, mori çdo gjë në sy  madje, në atë çast do të kishte dashur ta merrte jo vetëm në sy. Sidomos sepse për atë ishte vërtet hera e parë. Ata po takoheshin në një vend dhe në një moment të caktuar. Një hyrje në temë absolutisht klasike, që shpesh përcakton fillimin e një historie më pak klasike në vazhdim.

Ai kishte belbëzuar fjalët e para dhe, papritmas, gjithçka kishte rrjedhur kthjelltas. Fjalët i kishin shpërthyer falë asaj energjie paksa patetike, por edhe aq prekëse, të dëshpërimit.

Kjo është pikërisht magjia e paradokseve tona: situata ishte aq e sikletshme, saqë ai po ia dilte mbanë me elegancë. Tridhjetë sekonda më vonë, ai arriti madje ta bënte që të buzëqeshte. Kjo qe një e çarë në murin e anonimatit. Ajo pranoi të ulej me atë për një kafe dhe ai e kuptoi që nuk kishte ndonjë ngut nga ana e saj për tu larguar. Iu duk aq e çuditshme që mund të rrinte kështu një copë herë me një femër, të cilën, deri para pak çastesh, nuk e kishte parë ndonjëherë. Gjithmonë i kishte pëlqyer të shihte femrat tek ecnin rrugës. I kujtohej madje që kishte qenë një lloj adoleshenti romantik, i aftë për ti ndjekur vajzat e familjeve të mira deri te dera e apartamentit të tyre. Në metro, i qëllonte të kalonte nga një vagon në tjetrin për tu ndodhur pranë një udhëtareje së cilës ia kishte vënë syrin nga larg. Ndonëse nën diktaturën e epshit, mbetej gjithsesi një mashkull romantik, që mendonte se bota e femrave mund të përmblidhej në një femër të vetme. Fransuai e pyeti se çdo të pinte. Gjithçka varej nga porosia e saj. Ai mendoi: Po të marrë një kafe pa kafeinë, do të çohem e do të iki. Në një takim të kësaj natyre, njeriu nuk ka të drejtë të pijë kafe pa kafeinë. Kjo është pija më e papërshtatshme për një muhabet të këndshëm. E njëjta gjë mund të thuhet për çajin. Ende sje ulur mirë dhe vetja të duket sikur gjendesh brenda një fshikëze krimbi mëndafshi pak të flashkët. E ndien veten sikur do të kalosh një varg të dielash pasdite duke parë televizor. Ose më keq: sikur je te vjehrri e vjehrra. Po, çaji të kujton pa diskutim shtëpinë e vjehrrit e të vjehrrës. Po çfarë atëherë? Një pije alkoolike? Jo, nuk është mirë në këtë orë. Mund të të zërë frika nga një femër që fillon të pijë kështu, papritmas. Madje edhe një gotë me verë të kuqe sikur nuk shkon. Fransuai po priste që ajo të vendoste se çfarë do të pinte dhe vazhdonte kësisoj analizën e tij të lëngshme të përshtypjes së parë që

po i linte ajo femër. Çmund të pinte tjetër? Koka-Kola ose çdo lloj tjetër pijeje me gaz jo, e pamundur, një femër sdo të bënte kurrsesi një zgjedhje të tillë. Pse të mos kërkonte edhe një pipëz me atë rast? Përfundimisht, ai mendoi që një lëng frutash do të ishte mirë. Po, një lëng frutash i afron njerëzit. Ai të bën ta pranosh tjetrin, ta heq agresivitetin.

Vajza përkarshi të duket e butë dhe e ekuilibruar. Por çfarë lëngu? Ia vlen më mirë të mos marrësh ndonjë lëng krejt të zakonshëm, si ai i mollës apo i portokallit, që ti zë syri në çdo tryezë. Duhet të tregohesh paksa origjinal, pa lënë përshtypjen e një antikonformisti të pandreqshëm. Papaja ose gojava janë të frikshme. Jo, idealja është që të zgjedhësh diçka midis të dyjave, si kajsia. Po, më mirë se kaq prishet. Një lëng kajsie është kryevepër. Po të zgjedhë lëngun e kajsisë, do të martohem me të, mendoi Fransuai. Pikërisht në atë çast, Natalia shkëputi vështrimin nga menuja si të dilte nga një përsiatje e gjatë. E njëjta përsiatje si ajo që sapo kishte përmbyllur i panjohuri përballë asaj.

 Do të marr një lëng

 ?

 Një lëng kajsie, besoj.

Ai e shikoi sikur ajo të kishte dhunuar realitetin. Arsyeja pse ajo kishte pranuar të ulej me atë të panjohur, ishte se ai e kishte magjepsur. Aty për aty, asaj i kishte pëlqyer ajo përzierje ngathtësie e qartësie, një qëndrim si i humbur që të kujtonte Pjer Risharin dhe Marlon Brandon. Fizikisht, ai kishte diçka që ajo e vlerësonte te meshkujt: ishte paksa vëngërosh. Shumë pak, por, gjithsesi, binte në sy. Po, ishte e habitshme që e kishte vënë re këtë hollësi tek ai. Pastaj, ai quhej Fransua. Gjithmonë i kishte pëlqyer ky emër. Ishte elegant dhe i qetë ashtu si ideja që ajo kishte krijuar për vitet 50. Tani ai po fliste përherë e më rrjedhshëm. Midis tyre nuk kishte më asnjë pauzë, asnjë bezdi, asnjë ngrirje. Dhjetë minuta më vonë, e kishin harruar momentin e parë kur ai i ishte afruar në rrugë. Të dy kishin përshtypjen se tashmë ishin parë diku, se sot ata ishin bashkë ngaqë e kishin lënë të takoheshin. E tëra kjo ishte aq e thjeshtë, sa po habiteshin. Aq e thjeshtë, saqë i vinte në pikëpyetje gjithë takimet e tyre të mëparshme, kur u duhej të flisnin, të bënin përpjekje për tu dukur të lezetshëm, të tregonin se kishin vlera të veçanta. Kjo ishte aq e qartë, saqë bëhej gati qesharake. Natalia e vështronte atë djalë që nuk ishte më një i panjohur, anonimati i të cilit dora-dorës po shpërbëhej para syve të saj. Ajo rrekej të kujtonte se ku po shkonte në çastin kur e kishte takuar. Nuk arrinte dot ta përcaktonte. Ajo nuk ishte nga ato që dalin shëtitje pa ndonjë qëllim. Mos vallë donte të ecte në gjurmët e atij romani të Kortazarit që sapo e kishte lexuar? Tani, letërsia ishte aty, midis tyre. Po, kështu ishte: ajo e kishte lexuar atë roman me titullin Petash dhe i kishin pëlqyer sidomos skenat ku personazhet orvaten të këmbehen në rrugë, ndërkohë që ndjekin këtë apo atë drejtim duke marrë shkas nga fjalët e një lypësi. Në mbrëmje, ata ndiqnin sërish të njëjtat drejtime në hartë për të parë se në çmoment do të mund të ishin takuar, në çmomente me siguri do të kishin kaluar fare pranë njëri-tjetrit.

Ja, pra, ku po shkonte ajo: drejt një romani.

Tre librat që Natalia i kishte më për zemër

E bukura e Zotit, nga Albert Koheni,

*

Dashnori, nga Margëritë Dyrasi,

*

Ndarja, nga Dan Franku



Fragment nga romani Delikatesa, botimet Pegi

http://www.standard.al/delikatesa-2/

----------

